# I don't want to move out of my parents house, even to an apartment with a friend??



## bringdaruckus (May 26, 2011)

i'm not very social to begin with but i do have a few friends. One of which i grew up with and he wants to move out into an apartment in the next couple years. I work fulltime in a warehouse making 28k a year and he makes similiar money, so we can definitely afford it. I just like living with my parents though and being in my room alone a lot (he doesn't really know about my problem with being alone a lot) and wouldn't really feel comfortable moving out. we're 21 and 22. Idk why am i so weird because most people would love to move out...Is this normal or what should i do? I also like my parents and want to see them everyday but if i moved out i probably wouldn't see them that often just because.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

You have to be independent sooner or later 
Might be time to jump into the unknown and give it a try 
It's being a bit selfish maybe your parents want a bit of space now ( they may say they don't but they do ) 
Time to cut the cord and spread them wings with in the next few years which is plenty of time to prepare 
It may even be good for you and actually help the situation , living with someone to give you a little push into the uncomfortable zone which may just become not so uncomfortable with practice .


----------



## bringdaruckus (May 26, 2011)

thanks for the input i also thought about that and realized it would help me be a bit social but i don't like feeling uncomfortable


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

No one does , I don't either but
Sooner or later you'll have to do things that are uncomfortable practice makes them easier . 
Tough decision but it will have to be made again sooner or later 
What's the worst case scenario well it doesn't matter you can always move back home if it doesn't work but at least try and maybe try again and again if required 
Don't think about it f if just jump in the deep end . You'll be alright .


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

I hate being around my family. I cant wait to move out.


----------



## freakamidget (Nov 25, 2013)

I feel the exact same. I'm 21 and don't want to move out at all, I like it here and my parents.


----------



## AReflectionsEye (Feb 15, 2014)

You could probably find a small single apartment if you wanted something to yourself.

A lot of people still see their parents often after the move out. Can make arrangements to go over there for dinner a couple times a week or something.


----------

